# Hello board



## bugomiko (Sep 8, 2020)

Hello,

I'm from Colorado.

I'm happy to be admitted in the forum. 

I hope to share and support here.


----------



## C.C. says ... (Aug 1, 2020)

Hi  welcome!


----------

